# Hissing and posturing



## Mike B (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello all, I have about an 8 month old B and W. He is in with a Golden. Both really do not seem to want anything to do with me. They hide the majority of the day, and only come out to bask and for food. Temps are 105-110 hot side, and 80-85 cool side. Humidity is 70%. Thinking of separating the two as to get my B and W away from the aggression shown primarily by my Golden. Any thoughts and ideas would be appreciated. 

Thank you!!

Mike.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Read the threads here!! Your Argie must have a retreat that is in the 7os F.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 8, 2018)

Work on them seperately..... build trust one on one and then in the future once the basics are there carry it on as a unit.


----------

